# Revenge/Secret weight gain Stories?



## Tman33

Hey all! This is my first post ever, however I have frequented this site for years. I am specifically looking for revenge stories [/COLOR]or stories where the protagonist is secretly fattened up. Some examples are: "Fattening of Bad Daughter...", "The Stepfather."
If anyone knows of authors or stories centering around this topic I'd greatly appreciate it. I prefer stories with BBW, XWG but any at all would much enjoyed! Thanks!


----------



## Britt Reid

Here's a process that will give you access to 54 threads with "Revenge" in their title bar (which includes the story codes for most tales)

1. Log in and go to the Library forums title bar, here, and locate the "Search this Forum" pull down menu at the upper right.​
2. Open the "Search this Forum" dialogue boc and select "advanced sesrch."​3. On the left hand side of the advanced seaerch dialogue box locate the "key words" box and enter revenge;​
4. Go to the pull down menu immediately below the key words box​5. select the "serch titles only" button, then click on "sesarch now" button at bottom of the advanced search dialogue box.​Since titles normally contain the story codes this will locate every story in the library coded "revenge"


----------



## JP.

A lot of my stories are revenge based or with malice intended. Check em out.


----------



## wannabeafatguy

JP. said:


> A lot of my stories are revenge based or with malice intended. Check em out.



Yes, JP's stories are awesome!


----------



## JP.

wannabeafatguy said:


> Yes, JP's stories are awesome!



Well thank you.


----------



## Coop

I'd like some "revenge backfiring stories" But in the sense where "The person intended to gain weight" does, but actually likes it.


----------



## JimBob

Coop said:


> I'd like some "revenge backfiring stories" But in the sense where "The person intended to gain weight" does, but actually likes it.


Have you seen Wilson Barber's "Weight Spell"?


----------



## ffju

There's a secret weight gain feeder story I've been trying to find for years. It was originally on one of the usenet groups...gosh, mid-90s I think. 

Feeder hero who moves in with his thin girlfriend. He starts slipping an anti-depressant (with weight gain/hunger as a side-effect) into her food. She starts to gain. He arranges a work at home job for her and fills the kitchen with tempting treats. 

Part of the story is from the viewpoint of the across-the-hall neighbor...one scene features the girlfriend asking the neighbor if it seems like she's gained weight. 

She continues to gain and gain, becoming a SSBBW. One of the last scenes is her having to turn sideways to get through a turnstile...and the neighbor commenting that she had become completely dependant on her boyfriend-feeder. 

Whew, anyway, anyone hear of that story??


----------



## Wilson Barbers

JimBob said:


> Have you seen Wilson Barber's "Weight Spell"?



Perhaps the fullest of my "revenge" tales with a positive spin is "Scott's Revenge," which I wrote early on for a men's mag.


----------

